# Trying a new home



## Tuff (Sep 5, 2012)

New here. HeavyIron sent me to check it out. Been on RX and MD for years but before that was on several smaller ones that are shut down. Been at ProfessionalMuscle this whole year and just never seem to find what I like. I don't like BS and drama and I come to learn from others. I am not a huge poster unless I can contribute positively to a thread. Not a newbie or novice by any means. I hope to settle in here. So far I like what I see. Looking forward to it!

35 yrs old
6'5 285lbs 20%bf 
lifting and cycling 10 years
Married with 2 young kids
live in a small town in GA


----------



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2012)

Tuff, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2012)

*

 welcome !!!
*


----------



## brazey (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Welcome bro. I've seen you on MD for quite some time. This board is MUCH more active. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## BBPowder (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 9, 2012)

welcome to ironM

Anabolic Steroids - iSteroids.com


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gritty (Sep 10, 2012)

Whats up?


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 10, 2012)

Welcome, you're going to like it here!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## Z499 (Sep 11, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Bout2getReal (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Sep 30, 2012)

welcome


----------

